# First time playing bingo (likely Nayanquing this Saturday afternoon)



## BumpRacerX

My brother and I are looking to try something different this weekend and hitting up one of the seven wonders. The closest to us is NP. Currently the plan is afternoon hunt so we can get a feel for the lay of the land/fields at a bingo. I've read last years report, and reviewed the map with zones. I assume the managers report will probably update sometime today for the past week. Few things on my mind as we prep for this.

The purpose of the trip is to try something different, which in this case hopefully is a field zone. I'm at home in the marsh, using my canoe to get deep in the thickest stuff possible and blast birds. Field will be a completely different game. Suggestions on camo? I searched for KW-1 and couldn't find much of anything out there. Nor any real comparable. Not super worried in that aspect though. Be still. Face down. Shoot birds. 

Decoy spreads. I've read all the posts on this site about different setups. I'm just going to lay out what we have currently and you guys can tell me just how outmatched we're going to be. Half dozen mallard decoys, four nice woodies, a pair of coots and four geese. No spinners (though I'm looking for an excuse to buy one). This works good for us hunting low pressure areas up North. How bad are we hurting ourselves by not having more in this case? If you say "add a spinner" which one would you recommend?

What things do you wish you would have had for your first time at a bingo? Table? Is the water depth too deep to use the old stacked milk crates to sit on? Is calling a must, because if so...I'm staying home. 

General words of wisdom for a couple first timers please. I'm sure i'll think of more things to ask in the next couple days. Sorry if most of these have been answered before. I used the search function quite a bit to eliminate a bunch of other questions. These are just the ones that I wanted a little extra clarity on.

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Matt.tzew

Table is nice, just grab a Shepard's hook to hang your blind bag or gun from. I'd make a jerk string before I bought a mojo. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We've hunted there twice and done really well being from the other side of the state. Oddly, both our hunts were in zones not usually taken.

I would not be too worried about not having a spinner. Or calling. I've found at the flooded managed areas the birds are more or less coming to the zone if you're in the right one, and you're job is not to scare them from their mission. Not like Fennville where your job is to outhunt the people around you.

I hunt with about two dozen decoys. Very few geese are killed at NP but I like to have a couple out to the side just in case. One hunt I put a four pack feet down at 30 with minutes to spare and my buddy shot two of them. (I, uh, well, after killing four ducks with four shots at all different ranges and angles punched three holes in the sky where the geese were not). Throw them out in three pods by species. Remember ducks don't mind flying over geese, but geese hesitate to fly over ducks.

The manager's report will give you details on where to go. Note what fields kills birds what week. That pattern has held for years. Then note what strips in what field kill the most birds.

Find the thickest cover you can to hide in, and ditch the boat well upwind in similarly thick cover. Camo isn't that important in good cover. In poor cover some cut willows can be a great addition if somewhat of a pain. A small folding table or jet sled is great to keep your gear close and dry if the cover allows. Marsh seats are priceless. Some zones have nasty gumbo clay to walk in.


----------



## Twoshot

BumpRacerX said:


> My brother and I are looking to try something different this weekend and hitting up one of the seven wonders. The closest to us is NP. Currently the plan is afternoon hunt so we can get a feel for the lay of the land/fields at a bingo. I've read last years report, and reviewed the map with zones. I assume the managers report will probably update sometime today for the past week. Few things on my mind as we prep for this.
> 
> The purpose of the trip is to try something different, which in this case hopefully is a field zone. I'm at home in the marsh, using my canoe to get deep in the thickest stuff possible and blast birds. Field will be a completely different game. Suggestions on camo? I searched for KW-1 and couldn't find much of anything out there. Nor any real comparable. Not super worried in that aspect though. Be still. Face down. Shoot birds.
> 
> Decoy spreads. I've read all the posts on this site about different setups. I'm just going to lay out what we have currently and you guys can tell me just how outmatched we're going to be. Half dozen mallard decoys, four nice woodies, a pair of coots and four geese. No spinners (though I'm looking for an excuse to buy one). This works good for us hunting low pressure areas up North. How bad are we hurting ourselves by not having more in this case? If you say "add a spinner" which one would you recommend?
> 
> What things do you wish you would have had for your first time at a bingo? Table? Is the water depth too deep to use the old stacked milk crates to sit on? Is calling a must, because if so...I'm staying home.
> 
> General words of wisdom for a couple first timers please. I'm sure i'll think of more things to ask in the next couple days. Sorry if most of these have been answered before. I used the search function quite a bit to eliminate a bunch of other questions. These are just the ones that I wanted a little extra clarity on.
> 
> Thanks for your time!





BumpRacerX said:


> My brother and I are looking to try something different this weekend and hitting up one of the seven wonders. The closest to us is NP. Currently the plan is afternoon hunt so we can get a feel for the lay of the land/fields at a bingo. I've read last years report, and reviewed the map with zones. I assume the managers report will probably update sometime today for the past week. Few things on my mind as we prep for this.
> 
> The purpose of the trip is to try something different, which in this case hopefully is a field zone. I'm at home in the marsh, using my canoe to get deep in the thickest stuff possible and blast birds. Field will be a completely different game. Suggestions on camo? I searched for KW-1 and couldn't find much of anything out there. Nor any real comparable. Not super worried in that aspect though. Be still. Face down. Shoot birds.
> 
> Decoy spreads. I've read all the posts on this site about different setups. I'm just going to lay out what we have currently and you guys can tell me just how outmatched we're going to be. Half dozen mallard decoys, four nice woodies, a pair of coots and four geese. No spinners (though I'm looking for an excuse to buy one). This works good for us hunting low pressure areas up North. How bad are we hurting ourselves by not having more in this case? If you say "add a spinner" which one would you recommend?
> 
> What things do you wish you would have had for your first time at a bingo? Table? Is the water depth too deep to use the old stacked milk crates to sit on? Is calling a must, because if so...I'm staying home.
> 
> General words of wisdom for a couple first timers please. I'm sure i'll think of more things to ask in the next couple days. Sorry if most of these have been answered before. I used the search function quite a bit to eliminate a bunch of other questions. These are just the ones that I wanted a little extra clarity on.
> 
> Thanks for your time!


Spinners are not allowed in the managed areas...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

You sure about that?


----------



## BumpRacerX

I thought they were, just not certain ones?


----------



## Matt.tzew

Twoshot said:


> Spinners are not allowed in the managed areas...


Rules on spinners are managed area specific.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## MILONEWOLF

You can use spinners at NP. I have and others too. I have hunted there many times over the last 6 years. No point in calling. Please no sky busting let the birds work your decoys. Birds will come in if you let them if not you will educate them. Also be aware there is a ditch they plow just outside of the cornrows. Suppose to be a deep track for people with outboard motors on boats. Nevertheless be aware so you do not take a bath.


----------



## Matt.tzew

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Marsh seats are priceless.


This comment is priceless! Bare minimum you'll want to make a 2x4 Marsh stool if you don't already have one.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I'll post a picture of illegal spinny usage at NP then and wait for the ticket from the DNR.




























Please excuse my daughter and her fake cigar (this time) and center punched widgeon trying to piss off mom (it worked).


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"This comment is priceless! Bare minimum you'll want to make a 2x4 Marsh stool if you don't already have one."

When I kayaked into the 40's at SRSGA I pared down my load to a bare minimum at skipped the marsh seat. Next trip to the 40's I cut out a couple decoys and included the marsh seat. Learned that lesson about 1/2 hour of sitting, well standing, in a flooded square mile of corn with no where to sit...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Be set up and ready at 1. Especially if the field behind you limited in the morning and has been collecting birds all day. Guys showed up about 1:15, blew all the birds out of that field, and they all flew over us to get back to the refuge. I was 3 birds into a limit by 1:20 and they were still setting up. I was done at 2:15 and they were still setting up. I played guide for my daughter as we got bombed my GWT for the rest of the night. 

She still doesn't like how GWT decoy, or specifically don't. The ones that flew below the sorghum 5' in front of us were particularly annoying.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Matt.tzew said:


> This comment is priceless! Bare minimum you'll want to make a 2x4 Marsh stool if you don't already have one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Are we going to be able to get by with stacked milk crates or is this the moment where I have to hit Jay's tomorrow on my way to the UP? Not the end of the world of we need to build or buy real seats. Plus it sounds like a spinner isn't a must have so that frees up some expense.


----------



## BumpRacerX

MILONEWOLF said:


> You can use spinners at NP. I have and others too. I have hunted there many times over the last 6 years. No point in calling. Please no sky busting let the birds work your decoys. Birds will come in if you let them if not you will educate them. Also be aware there is a ditch they plow just outside of the cornrows. Suppose to be a deep track for people with outboard motors on boats. Nevertheless be aware so you do not take a bath.


Sky busting isn't a problem. We do a fair amount of pass shooting along the river and have learned that long shots just aren't worth it.

Here I want to let them work if possible.


----------



## Matt.tzew

BumpRacerX said:


> Are we going to be able to get by with stacked milk crates or is this the moment where I have to hit Jay's tomorrow on my way to the UP? Not the end of the world of we need to build or buy real seats. Plus it sounds like a spinner isn't a must have so that frees up some expense.







This one can be made in 15 minutes if you have the tools and wood ready

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt.tzew

Matt.tzew said:


> This one can be made in 15 minutes if you have the tools and wood ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


You could bust up a pallet and make one if you don't have scrap 2x4s, just make sure to remove all the nails so you don't puncture your waders.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## RiverRanger

Spinners are allowed at NP, but not necessary if you get a good draw head toward the middle of any of the fields. Calling is also not necessary unless nobody in your field is calling you will have a half a dozen people calling and when those birds are circling your field they already know where there are going unless you make them flare then they are going somewhere else. Every corn strip is walk able but a canoe can make if a lot easier, six to a dozen decoys is all you need too. also great idea doing a PM hunt to make yourself familiar with the area but you will learn quickly as NP is one of the easiest areas to get around and if your completely baffled Brandy and her crew will get you there.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Be set up and ready at 1. Especially if the field behind you limited in the morning and has been collecting birds all day. Guys showed up about 1:15, blew all the birds out of that field, and they all flew over us to get back to the refuge. I was 3 birds into a limit by 1:20 and they were still setting up. I was done at 2:15 and they were still setting up. I played guide for my daughter as we got bombed my GWT for the rest of the night.
> 
> She still doesn't like how GWT decoy, or specifically don't. The ones that flew below the sorghum 5' in front of us were particularly annoying.


Solid advice. Rather be the ones getting birds pushed to you versus the other way around.

Also jealous of your daughter hunting with you. Mine can handle the shotgun very well, loves to eat duck, pops acorns out of Woodies and generally does everything else hunting related. But has no desire to actually shoot a duck. Literally will watch me do it, and then dissect them for a science experiment (wants to be a marine biologist someday) but won't shoot them herself. Which is totally okay.

My little man totally wants to hammer a duck. He can handle the small Rossi single shot but it kicks his butt on recoil and patterns awful. I bought a super bantam for him and it doesn't quite fit yet and the tang safety is too stiff. Next year buddy.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Matt.tzew said:


> This one can be made in 15 minutes if you have the tools and wood ready
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks! I've got plenty of scrap lumber sitting around. Should be pretty easy to build.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

" I bought a super bantam for him and it doesn't quite fit yet and the tang safety is too stiff."

I too bought a Rossi but hate hammer guns, even with the additional safety it had, and hardly feel confident teaching my daughter on a gun I don't like. She is a lefty but did not like the tang on the Mossberg or my BPS, so she settled on my RH Beretta 390. I bought a stock off Ebay and swallowed hard and cut 1.5" of prefect figured walnut off with my miter box and cried and put the pad back on it, and she's been hitting pretty much everything she's been shooting at for the last two years. It's on the table with her phone and ear plugs in that picture above.

Speaking of which, those electronic ear muffs are great for kids. They can hear you talk and hear birds work but don't get blasted when you shoot. Recoil didn't bother her, but noise did, and they are the perfect solution.

We're touring LSSU next week to look at their biology and engineering programs. Can't help but think duck hunting with engineers has helped that. Although I would think hearing our stories and non stop bitching about engineering ("Automotive engineering is the Satan's @$$hole of employment opportunities" - a quote from my friend this weekend) she'd be an art history major.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

"The manager's report will give you details on where to go. Note what fields kills birds what week. That pattern has held for years. Then note what strips in what field kill the most birds."

Sorry - I meant the annual report, which is right in the queue with the manager's report. Pull the one from last year and sort out the reports from what fields by week. That will tell you where your first picks will be.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

I whipped up 3 of these for a hunt last year. Tricked them out with some foam for the seat. I added a 1"x3" cross bar about 8" up from the bottom to keep them from sinking in. I also ended up buying 2 black folding bar stools from Meijer for $10 each as well. They fold flat and I bungie strap them together, they don't take up much space in the boat.


----------



## Bighunther

Find the fields with enough water to float a decoy. Unless they've been doing some serious pumping the canoe won't be in much help other than going down the ditches. A lot of good information posted already


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Pulling a canoe full of gear through 4" of water still beats carrying it on your back. With you out of the canoe it will float higher...


----------



## BumpRacerX

Best that I can figure, this is 10 through 18 roughly. I assumed the cut the in the middle (yellow lines) were places to take a canoe to get in and out. And then you setup either east or west side standing next to the yellow line depending on wind.

Theoretically if we're all playing nice, we should all be facing the same way throughout all the zones and slightly staggered so we're not shooting the person downwind of us in the backs right?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Yeah, it's anarchy when the wind is blowing down the corn. Another reason to be set up first. 

Wind down the corn I'll favor the sun, if not, set up on the refuge side to better advertise my spread to potential customers. I hate hunting looking into the sun.

We had guys set up facing us and I dropped a cripple. I had to circle around it to get a clear shot but their eyes got big when we were following it down.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

You need to do a live from the blind for this one.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Plan on it. 

Hoping for a good draw (top 15 or so) otherwise it might be the marsh for us. Still like to setup in a field even if it's a bad one just for the experience.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

We drew 19th out of 31 yesterday afternoon and still got a good zone in the middle field. Only got 2 ducks of the 10 we should have had but was a great hunt and our zone had great water and cover. Steve


----------



## BumpRacerX

Sampsons_owner said:


> We drew 19th out of 31 yesterday afternoon and still got a good zone in the middle field. Only got 2 ducks of the 10 we should have had but was a great hunt and our zone had great water and cover. Steve


Sounds like you had some action, and that makes for a great hunt!

What were the 2 ducks? Woodies?


----------



## BumpRacerX

Had a solid draw in 8th. Took a field more on a hunch than anything else. We'll see!

Ten minutes until we can shoot.

Fishfighter and bumpracerx hit nayanquing!


----------



## BumpRacerX

3:30 haven't take a shot yet. One beautiful black worked us hard. Next pass we take it...never happened.

Guys behind us all unloaded on one duck. Other than that it's been quiet.


----------



## natureboy2534

Didnt look like too many parties for this afternoon hunt when I drove by at 11:00..But also didn't see to many birds flying and most of the fields were empty of all hunters..Good luck later tonight. .


----------



## BumpRacerX

Twenty eight in the draw.


----------



## BumpRacerX

0 for 1

Drake mallard just landed in the blocks as we were watching two birds to the right. Put it up in the air nice shot and literally cannot find it in the blocks. Hopefully it pops up when we go to collect them. The thing literally crashed at 25 yards.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We lost a widgeon at Harsen's like that. 30 yards away and we were there before the ripples ended and never saw it again. Walk the corn slowly if you get bored. Sometimes they can make it that far underwater.


----------



## craigrh13

_Shoot that sucker on the water. You did your job. _


----------



## BumpRacerX

craigrh13 said:


> _Shoot that sucker on the water. You did your job. _


For sure!

I'm a proud member of #TeamWaterswat. I blew this one trying to get fancy.

Full trip report tomorrow. Need to finish the drive hone. Need to update the signature to include a .5 mallard as we tag teamed a Susie feet down with twenty minutes left to avoid a skunk.

Not much action but already looking forward to coming back.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Bumpracerx and Fishfighter play bingo. 

Our day almost didn't include a draw. For whatever reason I was thinking the draw was at 11:30. I hit Linwood at about 10:30, Fishfighter's eta was about 11:05. Plenty of time. Quick stop at the gas station for a couple Snicker's bars and Cokes to round out the lunch the Mrs. packed and I was all set. As I'm sitting there reading the rules again on my phone I realized it was 11:00 not 11:30. Made it sign up with about 15 minutes to spare. Party #11.

We were drew 8th which gave us a chance to grab almost all of our hit list. Without giving away the zone, I wanted to sit in such a manner that there was zero risk of shooting into someone. This led to a somewhat lower zone on my list, but definitely one we could work with.

Fishfighter left all his deeks at home other than his four geese. I quickly formulated a way to arrange our menagerie of imposters. We'll set the Geese over here for visibility and blocking. Put the coots at the head tight together. Woodies as a tighter pod here. And then sprinkle some happy mallards here and there.

By 12:30 we're on our stools four rows deep in the corn eating ham sandwiches. I'm a turkey fan. But ham was on sale. And daddy wants a new shotgun. 1:30-2:00 or so a beautiful black works us hard. Three passes, no commitment back into the refuge. In hindsight should have shot. I wanted that feet down approach. Eh oh well.

Other than that she was pretty quiet. The guys behind us sky busted at one at some point. I'm going to assume it was a skybust as it rained steel shot into the corn on us. Never had that happen before, maybe that's standard at these things. I hiked a mile into a spot this morning to get away from the crowds.

A bit later we lost the Drake. I was crushed as that bird must have loved our spread and landed wanting in on some of whatever those coots decoys were enjoying. I should have water swatted it. I own that. Bump lost a cripple.

After a lengthy sit and listening to a chorus of callers every time a bird would start to work us, we take our only poor pass shot volley of the day. It was more of a "please let these birds work or I'll just keep doing this" than an attempt at hitting bird. We talked about it beforehand and agreed to not get the calls out. I have no problem with calling. Just question how effective it is for some of these people to instantly start blowing away the minute a duck is in the air. Maybe it's highly effective but there didn't seem to be much shooting going on.

Fast forward to about 6:20 when Susie makes an appearance. She never had a prayer. Worked the blocks nice, cupped and boom. Twin Mossbergs hit her in unison. I let Fishfighter have her because I've already got a decent stockpile starting to build. And she's probably best for jerky at this point










I'm already itching to go back. I'd do a few things differently next time. Zone selection intrigues me. Probably leave the wood duck blocks at home as we never saw a single Woodie. At at least add a few more mallards. Maybe next Saturday. 

Thinking about how to make my kit easier to walk in with. I'm a mile hike this morning. But I'm laying in the brush so no marsh stool or table needed. We could have used the canoe yesterday...but went nah. That's an easy walk. I guess with the canoe it wouldn't be a problem to take a ton of gear.

Hunting pressured birds is definitely a little different too. I enjoyed the challenge aspect of it. Our field didn't seem to do well in general. No one did a huge amount of shooting. Talked to one other party after, they had one teal that was it. There has to be a huge sense of satisfaction if you're able to take quantity from the bingo.

More thoughts later. My birds are starting to move this morning.


----------



## craigrh13

One of the most important things out there at the bingos is how to hunt your zone. As in where to setup with the wind. Shi Kid has a wind map somewhere. You almost never set up in the middle of the strip.

example

If the strip runs North to south with a N wind or NW you should setup on the northern end of the strip. That gives the birds the full length of your zone to work. Not to mention it helps steal birds off the zone to your north. I see it all the time at Shi. Newer people don’t know how to setup in their zone and i’ll take advantage of that every time. I would say setting up in your strip wrong is the biggest mistake newer people to the bingo make.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

What's the cost delta on Turkey vs. Ham? I'm guessing there's a lot of sammiches to add up to a new gun!

First hunt there it's 1:00 and I've got a sandwich in one hand and a mountain dew in the other and a widgeon comes steaight down the corn at forty. I twist the cap on the mountain dew and clamp it between my knees, cram the whole sandwich in my mouth and crush the thing. My buddy hears "boom" and then "splat" and just shakes his head...


----------



## BumpRacerX

craigrh13 said:


> One of the most important things out there at the bingos is how to hunt your zone. As in where to setup with the wind. Shi Kid has a wind map somewhere. You almost never set up in the middle of the strip.
> 
> example
> 
> If the strip runs North to south with a N wind or NW you should setup on the northern end of the strip. That gives the birds the full length of your zone to work. Not to mention it helps steal birds off the zone to your north. I see it all the time at Shi. Newer people don’t know how to setup in their zone and i’ll take advantage of that every time. I would say setting up in your strip wrong is the biggest mistake newer people to the bingo make.


Seriously great advice. We had a south wind in a zone that ran North/South. Came to the same realization as things were winding down...If we'd have been more South, the birds would have had our entire zone North of where we were sitting to work. Definitely will remember that one rolling forward.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Far Beyond Driven said:


> What's the cost delta on Turkey vs. Ham? I'm guessing there's a lot of sammiches to add up to a new gun!
> 
> First hunt there it's 1:00 and I've got a sandwich in one hand and a mountain dew in the other and a widgeon comes steaight down the corn at forty. I twist the cap on the mountain dew and clamp it between my knees, cram the whole sandwich in my mouth and crush the thing. My buddy hears "boom" and then "splat" and just shakes his head...


I'm not sure, but I think I'll have the difference made up by the end of season :woohoo1:

Then the question becomes...what to get?


----------



## natureboy2534

Sitting at FP now, and watched the 2 fields in front of us BOTH set up on the split at the signs..Ones looking to the west and other is looking to east. And only 30 yards apart. Both parties seen each other and still sat up like that...Some peoples kids..


----------



## BumpRacerX

Where we messed up in that aspect was sitting pretty far to the North end of our zone. With that South wind, we should have been significantly further up South than we were.


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> Where we messed up in that aspect was sitting pretty far to the North end of our zone. With that South wind, we should have been significantly further up South than we were.


Yup. You should have been all the way to the south of your zone. That gives the birds your whole zone to work plus the opportunity to steal the birds off the zone to your south.


----------



## Fishfighter

Yup probable should have been sitting far south. List of things to remember to bring next time are a jetsled, 2 dozen mallards that I somehow forgot, and a muzzle for the guy blowing calls everytime he thought a bird might be in the air. Was definently a new experience hunting like that. One question I have I can normally turn geese with the big river at least get them to take a look do the geese at these areas respond to calling better than the ducks?


----------



## BumpRacerX

Fishfighter said:


> Yup probable should have been sitting far south. List of things to remember to bring next time are a jetsled, 2 dozen mallards that I somehow forgot, and a muzzle for the guy blowing calls everytime he thought a bird might be in the air. Was definently a new experience hunting like that. One question I have I can normally turn geese with the big river at least get them to take a look do the geese at these areas respond to calling better than the ducks?


JETSLED. That's an absolute MUST if we're going to be walking into zones and not unloading the canoe. Not necessary, but man would have that made getting things in and out much easier. Other than having the canoe on in case we get a bad draw and end up in the Marsh, I think everything in the fields is walkable.

The 2 dozen deeks would have came in handy. But we made due without. I've killed enough birds the past couple years on six well placed mallards to learn that you don't have to have the biggest spread to get it done sometimes.

Only good thing about that guy and his calling was that we didn't even have to look for birds. If he wasn't calling there wasn't anything in the air at the time. 

Next time we see those big flights of Geese coming out like they were, you gotta take a crack with the Big River. That was almost painful watching flight after flight completely skipping the zones.


----------



## craigrh13




----------



## the_skog

Fishfighter said:


> a muzzle for the guy blowing calls everytime he thought a bird might be in the air.


The guy in 17 at NP last night blew on a kazoo for 3 hours straight. Not sure how he did not pass out.


----------



## kotimaki

16 was still calling at 655....sat evening
......shooting too


----------



## natureboy2534

Well it was a Sh!+ show last night to say the least..Both fields were dropping ducks in each others zones and both were sailing cripples into ours. At the end it was a compation to see who could shoot the highest bird out of the 2 fields. And even a little bickering between the two fields. At one point it sounded like I was watching a WWF match with rick flare..WHOO! WHOO!..Lets shoot some ducks boys!!! Seen a total of 8 ducks drop and only like 3 that were recovered..SAD!!!...And one of the groups are guys out there on a daily basis.. ( will confront that guy if I see him again) .. And the other group did take pictures of there truck and car to put a face to them, so I can make sure not to be ANY where near them again.
Our field had 1 shot at some teal screaming by as they were out in the middle of the field looking for one of the many cripples they had down and didnt feel safe taking any shots while they were out there looking..So a big fat ZERO for us but thats refuge hunting at its best..Nice day to be out just some bad neighbors. .


----------



## BumpRacerX

Sounds like a great time!

We need to turn this into the official NP thread for 2019. There's a chance we're back there Saturday morning but Saturday afternoon is out with a family function. Probably November before I can get back down there. 

Does the place quiet down during the week? I have some vacation to burn up. Debating a mid week run to NP or Shiawassee.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Also, something that hasn't been mentioned is that the people in our field all seemed friendly. I'd like to shoot ducks, but being around good people is more important.


----------



## Sampsons_owner

Yes it does quiet down during the week. We had a good hunt last Tuesday. Drew 20 out of 31 but still got a middle field zone. Knew the old guys next to us and we both got 2 birds. Had one old guy who is there alot announce he wasnt going in until 230 or 3pm. Sure enough they had a middle zone so whoever was near him had this guy and his crew coming through half way through the hunt. Steve


----------



## reflex2004

We drew 15th out of 25 parties yesterday morning. Took zone 21. Never shouldered the gun. Had good conversation in the parking lot before hand with some other nice hunters. Cover wasn't great in our zone despite the board in the office report. Water was 6-8" deep at best and didn't cover the entire field in front of our strip to the north. Bare ground in the middle of our strip as well. Entire field seemed to get some shooting besides us. First trip out for the year. Headed back Friday morning solo. Would be willing to join another party or another single if anybody wants.


----------



## ajkulish

Far Beyond Driven said:


> We lost a widgeon at Harsen's like that. 30 yards away and we were there before the ripples ended and never saw it again. Walk the corn slowly if you get bored. Sometimes they can make it that far underwater.


Lost a bird similarly like that on the opener at Harsens. Zone 25, water only about 8 inches deep in the corn, my dog retrieves a cripple, and delivers it to the shooter. The shooter rings the neck good and gives it back to the dog to bring to his place. Dog carries it over to me, and he lets go of the bird as he jumps on his stand. Bird hits the water directly in front of me and disappears forever. Unbelievable. Only bird of the 30 or so dropped this year that we lost.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

At the HQ now card seven.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Drew 17/32...

Middle field but on the fringes.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Picking 17th could be interesting but should land a field zone. 

Keep us updated!


----------



## Backbay Gunner

Beyond Driven took 19 for his 17th pick.
That was after he cut in front of my group because he is so superstitious he had to have number 7.
When he realized he was gonna be party 6 he told us to go by him because he had to be 7 because at Shiawasse he had first pick.
Had he taken 5 or 6 he would have been in top twelve.
We'll see how that works for him!!!


----------



## Highball28

Backbay Gunner said:


> Beyond Driven took 19 for his 17th pick.
> That was after he cut in front of my group because he is so superstitious he had to have number 7.
> When he realized he was gonna be party 6 he told us to go by him because he had to be 7 because at Shiawasse he had first pick.
> Had he taken 5 or 6 he would have been in top twelve.
> We'll see how that works for him!!!


Wow. You sir, are a ****!

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Nice job calling out my zone. Stay classy.

Put some ice on the swelling from that cross check I gave you. Or your butt hurt.


----------



## ajkulish

Imagine being so irritated by someone else having a superstitious routine that you take it to the interwebs to shame them for it.

Duck hunting, 2019.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Kayak weight limits are just suggestions.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I missed all the advice he gave earlier in this thread.


----------



## HopHead42

Hunted monday-friday at nay, must have had a horseshoe up my... got picked top 10 all 5 hunts with a 1st pick even. The hunting was... average. Bird numbers dropped all week. But once again, lets give a shout out to brandi and the crew there. Even with the tough planting conditions the farm has good cover and plenty of duck food. Only ran into 1 truly bad group of skybusters around us. Be back when it gets colder.

Sent from my SM-J727V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Brandi answered all.my questions and even was holding card 7 for me. Since when I got there no one was in line.








Ready to rock.


----------



## BumpRacerX

I like it! Small spread, have the confidence Geese. Ready to get down to business in six minutes!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Flushed birds out of the zone when I got here.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Working pretty well for me.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Just had four on the deck at 100 but they spooked at someone else's shot.


----------



## Buddwiser

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 445707
> 
> Kayak weight limits are just suggestions.


How do you manage to sit in that thing?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Carefully.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Widgeon short landed. Sneak through the corn to fifty and a solid swat.


----------



## Highball28

How's that top 12 draw working out for you backbay?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cmuchip989

Far Beyond Driven said:


> View attachment 445749
> Widgeon short landed. Sneak through the corn to fifty and a solid swat.


Shooting a 20 today ? 



Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BumpRacerX

Yes!

Updates BackBay!

Keep it up FBD!

Completely living vicariously through you guys as I sit in my home office today. Though I did just cook and eat three Mallard breasts. So things aren't all bad.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Any good restaurants around here?


----------



## Highball28

Now THAT is how you silence a hater. #7 has been good to you.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## PartyMarty

Youth Priority Hunt is this Sat 10/26 in the PM, I’ll be there with the boy. Be advised you will be in the second drawing if you are without child.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## daddyduck

I'll be there with my nephew and his dad.


----------



## BumpRacerX

To make the hour and half drive tomorrow morning...or not to make the drive. That is the question.


----------



## GADWALL21

We were there today for the youth hunt. First timers there. Drew 12th out of 30. Worked out pretty well for us. 10 birds, mallards, green wings, widgeon & a stud pure black duck.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Roll out of bed at 0330, wheels turning at 0345. Forgot to brush my teeth. Apologies.

See y'all in a bit.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Entry #18, drawn 32nd. 

Long drive and I'm not hunting here in the afternoon. Sure we'll take one of the few remaining fields.

Currently pouring out.


----------



## BumpRacerX

0 for 1. Didn't adjust the lead enough for a rocket of a duck trying to flee.


----------



## Highball28

Good morning for duck hunting for sure! Did you get a field zone?

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

We did, but it was one of the last three off the board.

0 for 2. Just stepped six rows back in the corn and flushed two mallards sitting there. Why hello where did you come from?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I always patrol my zone. Roll the rotting birds looking for bands, pick up cripples, an occasional free coy. One time at Fish Point we had a GWT and a stud black and a wood duck decoy before 1pm. Good thing as the birds didn't fly for us that day...

Keep the reports coming. I'm watching a sick kid.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Just talked to the zone next to us. They have one GWT and lost another bird.


----------



## the_skog

We were there this morning. Drew 46 out of 47. Went to a local spot not on the bay. All the wood ducks have left my area. Tons of water though.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Nayanquing...you foil me.

As already discussed, lady luck was not on our side in the draw. Some friends on mine draw somewhere in the teens and end up with what I think will be a solid pull. It's great to see them for the first time in a while, and plans are being made to hit some of the other bingo's. I like it. I like it a lot. Advice is shared, be ready right at legal hours, they are going to come fast and furious, let'em fly. 

YES. Finally one of those chaotic bingo sessions.

The walk to our zone, outside of the pouring rain, was quite easy. As we're trying to figure out where to sit, we flush a fat green head sitting on the edge of the corn. This is going to be a GREAT hunt. Set blocks, and settle in for the massacre that is certainly about to unfold. I'm better prepared this time, and we manage to carry everything in in one trip. Impressive. The only thing I need to figure out a better solution for is my marsh table (currently a pair of stacked milk crates). These work fine, but when you figure shotgun, decoys, marsh bag, marsh stool and two milk crates...it's a handful to carry. I'll find a good solution that packs in nice.

I set the alarm on my phone for 7:30 last night. I've waited for this moment for AT LEAST 12 HOURS! The alarm goes off. Nothing happens. Huh. 10 minutes later a duck flying ultra fast comes straight across the field at us 4' off the water climbing for altitude seconds before hitting the corn directly between Fishfighter and I. He completely misses it, as he's looking the opposite direction trying to find the Geese that no one ever shoots here. 

Now I'm jacked up and ready to rock man. There's more Geese making noise in the distance. Here comes another duck doing the same exact thing, flying faster than the speed of sound. I've gotta shoot at this one or the sonic boom might kill me. I'm late and completely miss. Eh. Blew that one.

After that we sit there, watching a few birds fly here and there. The neighbors get one. The guys we're watching in the next row over are having quite the shoot. We're not even getting birds to look at us. Every once in a while a random goose will fly over. Finally I ask Fishfighter why he isn't trying to get one to turn. Let that call fly bro, you're looking at these random Geese and drooling all over yourself. He forgot his call.

The neighbors must have shot at another one. There's a guy out in their field a couple different times looking. Been there, done that sucks to lose a bird, but not much you can do. Time to do a quick walk through the corn, see if I can find any cripples or anything like that. The realization sets in that we've got absolutely awful coverage in this zone. I shouldn't say awful, but it's spotty and we've spent the morning fairly exposed from in front and behind even though we're sitting in the fourth row. There's better spots to make this one work than what we've picked.

I make it 6 rows and a pair of Mallards jump off the water 15 yards down the row. What's normally an easy jump shot turns into a hunting dilemma. These birds are chip shots, but if I let it fly I'm going to rain shot down the corn at the next zone. I give them some distance, push off to the opposite side like I'm shooting a fade away jump shot to win the game, and hope that it's enough to angle to not piss off the neighbors.

And miss.

FML.

The rest of the hunt is uneventful. Talk to the guy that was looking for the bird, nice mallard gone, couldn't find it. Right in the feels my friend. I get it. They have managed one GWT.

Came prepared to completely blast off. One of the post hunt reflections from trip one was that we were a touch too conservative on calling the shot. I'm a big fan of letting them work. Starting to think there's a balance between feet down in the blocks and sky busting them 75 yards up (saw that a bit today of course). Eventually the feel will develop for bingo. No love.

Starting to realize that a real portion of bingo's is completely luck of the draw. Very odd to me. I spent the better part of the past year scouting heavy up here. Riding a bike into every pot hole of water I could find that's huntable. Scouting here is still important, but if the draw doesn't go right...Ff and I talk about it as we're hunting...If we get a mediocre pull in the PM somewhere, we're going to jump in the scramble zones so that we can have a backup plan in place. I like marsh hunting. I live in the canoe for 200 or so hours each year. But this morning in the dark going marsh hunting in a marsh I've never seen was a negative ghost rider.

Also starting to realize that I really like hunting bingo's. There's a completely different game being played here, and I'm determined to learn it a little better. I've did good enough shooting birds up here to stomach the occasional bowl of...

Skunk soup

Now I'm back north trying to figure out if I head out shortly and try it up here...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Best post I've read in a long time.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

We painted one of these flat dark brown to match the water from a duck's perspective.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

The smallest size jet sled works well but you can sink them if you put too many birds in them.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Jet sled. This was discussed about the same time I set the alarm on the phone the night prior. There's two in our parents garage waiting to be reallocated to duck duty. Forgot that, but got by without. I think it might be time to go buy one.

Also, for some reason FF looks at Geese like a fat kid looks at a candy bar. Which of the seven wonders is our best bet to get into them at?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Shiawassee kills the most. Muskegon you can target them easily. Fennville is mostly geese but your odds are like 0.2 geese per hunter trip.

The odds are slightly higher at Muskegon, like 0.31 per hunter trip. My average is closer to 1 per trip and we target ducks quite often so our results are probably better than that.


----------



## Highball28

BumpRacerX said:


> Jet sled. This was discussed about the same time I set the alarm on the phone the night prior. There's two in our parents garage waiting to be reallocated to duck duty. Forgot that, but got by without. I think it might be time to go buy one.
> 
> Also, for some reason FF looks at Geese like a fat kid looks at a candy bar. Which of the seven wonders is our best bet to get into them at?


Shiawassee shoots a lot of geese but for the most part requires a boat and an ability to pull dikes and read maps. The west side wonders will be your goose units, but I wouldn't reccomend hunting them unless you have an invite from someone with a little experience, as they are a whole different challenge.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fishfighter

BumpRacerX said:


> Nayanquing...you foil me.
> 
> As already discussed, lady luck was not on our side in the draw. Some friends on mine draw somewhere in the teens and end up with what I think will be a solid pull. It's great to see them for the first time in a while, and plans are being made to hit some of the other bingo's. I like it. I like it a lot. Advice is shared, be ready right at legal hours, they are going to come fast and furious, let'em fly.
> 
> YES. Finally one of those chaotic bingo sessions.
> 
> The walk to our zone, outside of the pouring rain, was quite easy. As we're trying to figure out where to sit, we flush a fat green head sitting on the edge of the corn. This is going to be a GREAT hunt. Set blocks, and settle in for the massacre that is certainly about to unfold. I'm better prepared this time, and we manage to carry everything in in one trip. Impressive. The only thing I need to figure out a better solution for is my marsh table (currently a pair of stacked milk crates). These work fine, but when you figure shotgun, decoys, marsh bag, marsh stool and two milk crates...it's a handful to carry. I'll find a good solution that packs in nice.
> 
> I set the alarm on my phone for 7:30 last night. I've waited for this moment for AT LEAST 12 HOURS! The alarm goes off. Nothing happens. Huh. 10 minutes later a duck flying ultra fast comes straight across the field at us 4' off the water climbing for altitude seconds before hitting the corn directly between Fishfighter and I. He completely misses it, as he's looking the opposite direction trying to find the Geese that no one ever shoots here.
> 
> Now I'm jacked up and ready to rock man. There's more Geese making noise in the distance. Here comes another duck doing the same exact thing, flying faster than the speed of sound. I've gotta shoot at this one or the sonic boom might kill me. I'm late and completely miss. Eh. Blew that one.
> 
> After that we sit there, watching a few birds fly here and there. The neighbors get one. The guys we're watching in the next row over are having quite the shoot. We're not even getting birds to look at us. Every once in a while a random goose will fly over. Finally I ask Fishfighter why he isn't trying to get one to turn. Let that call fly bro, you're looking at these random Geese and drooling all over yourself. He forgot his call.
> 
> The neighbors must have shot at another one. There's a guy out in their field a couple different times looking. Been there, done that sucks to lose a bird, but not much you can do. Time to do a quick walk through the corn, see if I can find any cripples or anything like that. The realization sets in that we've got absolutely awful coverage in this zone. I shouldn't say awful, but it's spotty and we've spent the morning fairly exposed from in front and behind even though we're sitting in the fourth row. There's better spots to make this one work than what we've picked.
> 
> I make it 6 rows and a pair of Mallards jump off the water 15 yards down the row. What's normally an easy jump shot turns into a hunting dilemma. These birds are chip shots, but if I let it fly I'm going to rain shot down the corn at the next zone. I give them some distance, push off to the opposite side like I'm shooting a fade away jump shot to win the game, and hope that it's enough to angle to not piss off the neighbors.
> 
> And miss.
> 
> FML.
> 
> The rest of the hunt is uneventful. Talk to the guy that was looking for the bird, nice mallard gone, couldn't find it. Right in the feels my friend. I get it. They have managed one GWT.
> 
> Came prepared to completely blast off. One of the post hunt reflections from trip one was that we were a touch too conservative on calling the shot. I'm a big fan of letting them work. Starting to think there's a balance between feet down in the blocks and sky busting them 75 yards up (saw that a bit today of course). Eventually the feel will develop for bingo. No love.
> 
> Starting to realize that a real portion of bingo's is completely luck of the draw. Very odd to me. I spent the better part of the past year scouting heavy up here. Riding a bike into every pot hole of water I could find that's huntable. Scouting here is still important, but if the draw doesn't go right...Ff and I talk about it as we're hunting...If we get a mediocre pull in the PM somewhere, we're going to jump in the scramble zones so that we can have a backup plan in place. I like marsh hunting. I live in the canoe for 200 or so hours each year. But this morning in the dark going marsh hunting in a marsh I've never seen was a negative ghost rider.
> 
> Also starting to realize that I really like hunting bingo's. There's a completely different game being played here, and I'm determined to learn it a little better. I've did good enough shooting birds up here to stomach the occasional bowl of...
> 
> Skunk soup
> 
> Now I'm back north trying to figure out if I head out shortly and try it up here...





BumpRacerX said:


> Jet sled. This was discussed about the same time I set the alarm on the phone the night prior. There's two in our parents garage waiting to be reallocated to duck duty. Forgot that, but got by without. I think it might be time to go buy one.
> 
> Also, for some reason FF looks at Geese like a fat kid looks at a candy bar. Which of the seven wonders is our best bet to get into them at?


 Well to fill some stuff in while brx was looking at the duck flying between us I was watching geese turn to look at us. He didn't shoot so it must not have been a great shot oprotunity. Completely dropped the ball on not bringing the one call that I can confidently use. I did find the place all the geese are flying to and am fairly confident I can get permission on it holding 400 plus as a loaf mid day till when they leave for evening feed. Last part geese are second only to woodies for eating.


----------



## BumpRacerX

I have a great canoe for hunting out of. We just haven't had to unload it at NP to use it yet. Plus FF has a 10' flat bottom that we're going to build out.

Only downside to the canoe or kayaks is the color. Burlap over top helps.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Totally wasn't a great shot opportunity. That duck was like a bottle rocket coming across the field. 

Hitting a bottle rocket might have been easier.


----------



## GADWALL21

Stud blacks, 2 days in a row.


----------



## craigrh13

GADWALL21 said:


> View attachment 448315
> View attachment 448311
> Stud blacks, 2 days in a row.


THAT IS A TRUE BLACK


----------



## craigrh13

@Shiawassee_Kid


----------



## FISHMANMARK

This won't work if the water is real deep, but instead of hauling a table, use a double shepherd's hook. Hang your blind bag on one side and your thermos and gun on the other.


----------



## BumpRacerX

FISHMANMARK said:


> This won't work if the water is real deep, but instead of hauling a table, use a double shepherd's hook. Hang your blind bag on one side and your thermos and gun on the other.


This is probably what I'm going with. I ordered some off Amazon a few weeks ago, but they are too short. Do you have a height suggestion?

On the plus side, the Mrs was happy because she gets to use these next year for flowers lol.


----------



## ajkulish

GADWALL21 said:


> View attachment 448315
> View attachment 448311
> Stud blacks, 2 days in a row.


Looks a lot like the 3 I managed to whiff on over the weekend. Glad to see that karma catch up with you Saturday. Thanks again, Rich.


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> This is probably what I'm going with. I ordered some off Amazon a few weeks ago, but they are too short. Do you have a height suggestion?
> 
> On the plus side, the Mrs was happy because she gets to use these next year for flowers lol.


They sell gun stands at Shi through Duck Rite fabricating. Get ahold of Shi Kid about getting one. Once you hunt with one you’ll never want to hunt without one again.


----------



## FISHMANMARK

BumpRacerX said:


> This is probably what I'm going with. I ordered some off Amazon a few weeks ago, but they are too short. Do you have a height suggestion?
> 
> On the plus side, the Mrs was happy because she gets to use these next year for flowers lol.



Ha! I stole the one my wife had a couple pots hanging on. "Honey, I took care of the flower pots." I think it's a six footer.


----------



## GADWALL21

ajkulish said:


> Looks a lot like the 3 I managed to whiff on over the weekend. Glad to see that karma catch up with you Saturday. Thanks again, Rich.


Not a problem Aaron. Glad we could help out!!


----------



## LooksMoosey

craigrh13 said:


> They sell gun stands at Shi through Duck Rite fabricating. Get ahold of Shi Kid about getting one. Once you hunt with one you’ll never want to hunt without one again.


This is what they look like. Butch sells them at the draw. You’ll see his white truck loaded with them usually right outside the checkstation


----------



## reflex2004

Any idea on cost so cash on hand isn't an issue for anybody?


----------



## LooksMoosey

reflex2004 said:


> Any idea on cost so cash on hand isn't an issue for anybody?


If I recall correctly they are $30
ShiawasseeKid would know for sure


----------



## craigrh13

$30


----------



## BumpRacerX

the_skog said:


> We were there this morning. Drew 46 out of 47. Went to a local spot not on the bay. All the wood ducks have left my area. Tons of water though.


I watched the afternoon draw just to see how it played out, and I'm starting to recognize faces and players. A solo was forced to pass and then when picking from the leftovers...took the zone we had. I almost said something...but who knows. Maybe it worked out for him. 

In the morning draw, there were guys passing in the low teens. I would think that with that good of a draw there would have been something worth taking vs passing. They obviously had did the math and figured they were better off in the marsh or going back to sleep than they were picking a field.

I've looked at the satellite imagery of the marsh zones at NP and would have to think you can kill birds there if you figure out where to setup. FF and I will take a paddle through in the daylight sometime so that we've got a plan.

I assume the rules in the scramble zones are like any other public property? First come first serve, don't be a dink and setup on top of someone else?



GADWALL21 said:


> View attachment 448315
> View attachment 448311
> Stud blacks, 2 days in a row.


These birds are incredible. When I was turning in our card for the day, another guy was turning in his. One stud Black. One tiny GWT. What a size difference.


----------



## craigrh13

BumpRacerX said:


> I watched the afternoon draw just to see how it played out, and I'm starting to recognize faces and players. A solo was forced to pass and then when picking from the leftovers...took the zone we had. I almost said something...but who knows. Maybe it worked out for him.
> 
> In the morning draw, there were guys passing in the low teens. I would think that with that good of a draw there would have been something worth taking vs passing. They obviously had did the math and figured they were better off in the marsh or going back to sleep than they were picking a field.
> 
> I've looked at the satellite imagery of the marsh zones at NP and would have to think you can kill birds there if you figure out where to setup. FF and I will take a paddle through in the daylight sometime so that we've got a plan.
> 
> I assume the rules in the scramble zones are like any other public property? First come first serve, don't be a dink and setup on top of someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> These birds are incredible. When I was turning in our card for the day, another guy was turning in his. One stud Black. One tiny GWT. What a size difference.


Most are probably passing in the morning because the mornings have been slower than the afternoons. I will pass in the AM on a first pick. I started just showing up after the draw and taking a leftover. There’s normally enough people there that have no idea what they are doing so there’s lots of good options left.


----------



## lefty421

craigrh13 said:


> Most are probably passing in the morning because the mornings have been slower than the afternoons. I will pass in the AM on a first pick. I started just showing up after the draw and taking a leftover. There’s normally enough people there that have no idea what they are doing so there’s lots of good options left.


Yup. A lot of the shi regulars will pass if they don't draw top 10, and take a leftover spot, hunt it till 9:30 or 10, then go back and get in the afternoon draw. They typically will only make a pick in the morning if they draw top 10 or aren't going to be hunting the afternoon.


----------



## craigrh13

lefty421 said:


> Yup. A lot of the shi regulars will pass if they don't draw top 10, and take a leftover spot, hunt it till 9:30 or 10, then go back and get in the afternoon draw. They typically will only make a pick in the morning if they draw top 10 or aren't going to be hunting the afternoon.


I’ve passed on first draw in the AM. There’s enough good spots out there that there’s no need to burn a draw in the AM. We were killing birds just fine showing up after the draw in the am and taking a spot. I love how Prior Rd draws everyone away from all of the good spots!


----------



## BumpRacerX

Looking like bingo again Saturday. The little pot holes that I scouted all spring/summer/fall are frozen up here. Haven't gotten a bird since Friday last week and I'm starting to get twitchy.

Southwest winds, already reviewed the spread chart. Ready to rock again.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Also, if we pick in the morning, we have to take a leftover if we want to hunt the afternoon correct?


----------



## ON ICE

BumpRacerX said:


> Also, if we pick in the morning, we have to take a leftover if we want to hunt the afternoon correct?


Correct.

Sent from my LM-X410PM using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Matt.tzew

BumpRacerX said:


> Also, if we pick in the morning, we have to take a leftover if we want to hunt the afternoon correct?


Or pass in the morning and get a pick in the afternoon

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

You could pass in the am and still hunt or just come in late and grab a marsh zone, then come back for the draw in the afternoon. Consider your marsh hunt armed scouting with a chance of picking up a bird.

Else, bring a buddy heater and a blanket and binoculars and some snacky cakes and spend a couple hours in the morning at the observation tower watching the marsh.


----------



## BumpRacerX

That was my next question...bad draw pass am and still able to take a leftover am as well? My thought is that if there is as many fields as parties, why pick in the draw? Just pass and take whatever is left if that's how it works.


----------



## craigrh13

in this cold the afternoons will always be better. Don’t burn a draw on the AM.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Plan is pass AM, assess situation and go from there taking our best option of the leftovers.

Jet sled, canoe, sledgehammer, rake and quiver magnet along with deeks are loaded up. Fishfighter is bringing his deeks plus the ice spuds. 

I'm looking forward to trying to kill some ice birds tomorrow. Knowing our luck there will be 30 parties in the draws and we'll end up scouting the marsh for kicks and giggles. Oh well. 

With the thickness of ice...if we audibled and took his 10' Jon boat with an electric trolling motor...what are the odds we could bust through it?


----------



## Highball28

BumpRacerX said:


> Plan is pass AM, assess situation and go from there taking our best option of the leftovers.
> 
> Jet sled, canoe, sledgehammer, rake and quiver magnet along with deeks are loaded up. Fishfighter is bringing his deeks plus the ice spuds.
> 
> I'm looking forward to trying to kill some ice birds tomorrow. Knowing our luck there will be 30 parties in the draws and we'll end up scouting the marsh for kicks and giggles. Oh well.
> 
> With the thickness of ice...if we audibled and took his 10' Jon boat with an electric trolling motor...what are the odds we could bust through it?


Should be fine. I can't fathom it being over an inch thick, and spotty at that.

Sent from my SM-S767VL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## craigrh13

The hell do you need a sledge hammer for?


----------



## BumpRacerX

craigrh13 said:


> The hell do you need a sledge hammer for?


Getting sick of sky busters. First guy that shoots at a bird 70+ away gets knee capped.


----------



## the_skog

BumpRacerX said:


> Getting sick of sky busters. First guy that shoots at a bird 70+ away gets knee capped.


You can hunt next to me any day.


----------



## Fowl Play

BumpRacerX said:


> Getting sick of sky busters. First guy that shoots at a bird 70+ away gets knee capped.



That is the funniest damn thing I’ve read all week. I should of thought of that when I hunted the Todd farm in the 80 & 90’s


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Still applicable at Fennville today. Some things never change.

If your fingers aren't too cold tomorrow live from the blind for those of us watching kids and raking...


----------



## BumpRacerX

All the times big brother has mercilessly jabbed at younger brothers about forgetting things. Just made the call of shame. Thirty minutes out and forgot my hunting jacket.

Going to try to squeeze my camo midlayer on over my flannel. If not..my grandpa killed birds back in the day just fine with plaid.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Six parties. Two or three burned draws and picked. We passed and got the exact zone we wanted. Gonna have to break a ton of ice and do a bunch of walking. 

Let's do it!


----------



## BumpRacerX

That was a workout. We finished setting up just after legal shooting. Nothing flying.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Fishfighter on the board.

I spotted a pair sneaking past at 50. Missed the swat. They flushed back into us and we went one for two. Dropped the other and lost it under the ice.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Missed two hot and tight.

Just lost a merg.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Went for a swim. I'm fine but gun is dropping shells. May be time for a run to Frank's between hunts.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Puffy headed pimp ducks. My daughter's name for drake hoodies.

That bird under the ice didn't get far. Take a look see where it went and you'll probably find it.


----------



## BumpRacerX

When we're done we'll take a good look. 

Fishfighter 2nd big brother was eating a honey bun


----------



## Sampsons_owner

Not a good morning to get wet. How thick is the ice?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Nice of you to fall on your honeybun sword.

Don't rule out a laundromat and running as many clothes as decent through the drier.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Great morning, gun issues

Glad to have two, which was more than any other trip.

Talked about it, needed a top five pull to make it worth it. Got it. Eating lunch and drying off before heading back. Definitely will not be rushing out there at noon!


----------



## BumpRacerX

Ice is well over an inch on the north ends of the fields. There were a couple of spots where we could walk on it and not break through. 

Had a legit chance at 8 birds. 

Lost two mergs under the ice, one of which came into us crippled and is now dead somewhere. Missed four clean. Cold guns and hands


----------



## BumpRacerX

Back at it. Started working our way in at 12:15. Just got through the ice to get where we wanted. Blocks are just kinda chucked everywhere. The birds wanted in as we were setting up.


----------



## Outdoor Gal

You can always move the dekes later when you get cold. Lol. Good luck!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

No matter how it ends up, it still beats live from the lawn...


----------



## BumpRacerX

One shooting opportunity but I called no shot. Was hoping it would work in and drop the feet. No dice.

Zone behind us is flaring birds bad.

I suspect they are sitting in their boat instead of the ice water.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Nothing even giving us a look. Zone is thin on cover where our open water is. Doesn't matter. Zero birds flying.

Snack time. Might be a challenge to make it to 5:15.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Give it time. You're already invested.


----------



## BumpRacerX

We made it to the end. No dice. 

Four parties clustered. One got a teal that forgot to head south. One got a mallard. The other and us... Skunk soup.

Full report to come. Any day I can spend with one of my siblings is a good day.


----------



## craigrh13

If you were hunting at NQP and there were 4 parties clustered then you are doing it all wrong. I hope you kept an eye out and noticed which zones maintain an open hole and why they do.


----------



## BumpRacerX

craigrh13 said:


> If you were hunting at NQP and there were 4 parties clustered then you are doing it all wrong. I hope you kept an eye out and noticed which zones maintain an open hole and why they do.


We had the fifth pick. We took what looked like the best zone with open water to work with that was available. One of the other zones in the cluster of four was also on the list for us. The other zone wasn't even in consideration. 

We learned a lot this trip, specifically around which zones have open water during a freeze. We had open water both morning and afternoon hunts. What we learned in the afternoon was "why" a zone with open water might not produce birds even though it has open water. It didn't really sink in though until we were on our way out empty handed for the night.


----------



## eyedhitit

What happened to just going duck hunting and not telling the whole world where you were? Maybe I’m lost 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

Also, two of the four picked after us. Not much we could do to control their picks. We went to the extreme end of our zone like the wind charts showed. The other three...not so much so we had an end all to ourselves...and still it didn't produce anything tonight and nothing really looked, even though it was open.

The "why" that I'm guessing on...is that there is little food left at the end of this zone that has the open water. And the depth of the water is too deep. We were standing in about 30-36" of water in the corn.


----------



## BumpRacerX

eyedhitit said:


> What happened to just going duck hunting and not telling the whole world where you were? Maybe I’m lost
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sorry if I somehow offended you. Working on learning the bingo game, and there are multiple posters on this forum that have helped accelerate the learning curve either in this thread or via private message. The bingo's are something I have to drive a long distance to do, and mainly only do because i enjoy the challenge of it. I could stay home and kill birds. But I want to learn this and maybe help others kill birds at these things too.


----------



## eyedhitit

BumpRacerX said:


> Sorry if I somehow offended you. Working on learning the bingo game, and there are multiple posters on this forum that have helped accelerate the learning curve either in this thread or via private message. The bingo's are something I have to drive a long distance to do, and mainly only do because i enjoy the challenge of it. I could stay home and kill birds. But I want to learn this and maybe help others kill birds at these things too.


You didn’t offend me, sorry if I offended you. With the internet you can burn a good thing real quick with too much detail 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## eyedhitit

Just wondering why you gotta tell your every move on here? Just start a diary 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

eyedhitit said:


> You didn’t offend me, sorry if I offended you. With the internet you can burn a good thing real quick with too much detail
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


No worries. I understand your concern.

That said, the odds that I happen to get to hunt NQP in these weather circumstances again is slim and nil. Even if the entire forum posted a magic playbook on how to limit every time at sub 30 degrees here I doubt many people would actually follow through with trying it. If they did, I'd cheer them on.

Besides...I think we could do better than our morning zone. Our afternoon zone was a total slug but I think in other years might produce in these conditions. The zone we had on our maiden voyage is an alright zone but it doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that okay. It's neither here nor there. The zone on the second trip to NQP was a complete bust. I'll name it by name. If anyone wants zone 3, go for it. If it's zone 3 or nothing, I'm going to the marsh or going home.


----------



## BumpRacerX

eyedhitit said:


> Just wondering why you gotta tell your every move on here? Just start a diary
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I have one. I've actually logged every hunt at every spot in Michigan the past two years. Weather, wind, observations on bird movements, things I found odd, things I would do differently.

I won't share my every move. But I will share my best one.

Scout non-stop. From spring to end of season.


----------



## eyedhitit

Good luck to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## BumpRacerX

Same to you sir.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

It's called live from the blind and some of us really appreciate the stories. They're also helpful for those of us who hunt these units from 200 miles away as you can.learn a lot through others.

I too have an Excel log of every trip. Pivot charts are cool.


That said, I can't recall a single post you've ever shared that was memorable.


----------



## BumpRacerX

NQP 11/09/19 Trip Report
FF and I decide we're going for it. Even if it's cold. I've did my homeworker and put together a plan that in theory should work for ice. I load the car the night before, as well as putting together a compilation of data on this and that. As I'm driving South, I pass the spot where I send FF the "I'm XX away" message. And that's when it hits me. I've forgotten my nice new jacket at home. Fail.

Rather than ditch or miss the morning hunt...I decide to pull my mid layer out and put it on over my flannel. It's camo with a darker pattern than I'd like for this, but knowing FF he probably won't even be in camo. Sit low, be still, shoot birds.

We're the first party there. The guys working the desk drop some intel, and it completely sails over our heads. 6 parties, we're #5. Clearly we're passing, but I'd rather have #1 and get first pick as no one burns a draw when there's only 6 parties right? Wrong. 3 or 4 of the other crews pick. Somehow, we still end up with the best two zones on our hit list. I ask FF which one he wants, and he gives me the number. The other party that passed gets the zone they want as well, pretty cool couple of guys. 

We start our imperial death march through the ice. This is going to be some work. But it's worth it. By the time we hit our zone and get setup, it's legal shooting. What should have taken us 15 minutes takes about an hour. But we get there, safe and dry(ish). Not very long in, we have two birds swimming to the left. I sneak, line them up at 50 yards and miss the freaking swat. Rack a shell, gun issues, rack again and shoot simultaneously with FF as they flushed right back into our pocket. Pimp daddy hoodie folds in the spread. I'm claiming half that bird as it was the back two of the pair and he's supposed to shoot the front bird. He's claiming it all. Whatever. A half a bird gets me to 30 for the year. His second shot folds the other bird and it crashes in the corn. He breaks up all the ice between us and the end of our strip and can't find the bird. Frustrating. 

We settle back in and have a good old fashioned miss fest, with a fair amount of it self inflicted on myself. There's a crippled duck that lands in our spread super wonky. FF spots 5 birds working in and lets it sit. I hit it and then proceed to chase it down the strip all the way to the motor ditch. I can't swat again as my shotgun keeps dropping shells out of the tube, and by the time I think to just slide one in direct the bird is at 70 yards. I try a few swats anyhow. It gets under the ice at the end of the row somewhere. I'm trying to work my around it to find it, step wrong and slide into the motor channel. Just fyi, it's deep. 

Another hoodie lands at the end of the strip and wanders in. We miss. Again. Waterswats are hard apparently. 

A three pack of Mallards fly through while I'm eating my iced honey bun. FF hammers one, it falls on a solid sheet of ice and goes sliding away like it's on skates before coming to a halt. Have fun retrieving that one bro. It's a struggle but he gets to it.

A goose comes out to play. At 25 yards it's locked up committed. FF calls the shot and we each squeeze off a shell. I'm right wing and he's low but on the body. Rack quick, drop the two shells out of the tube directly into the water. FF has a failure to feed. The bird slowly turns taunting us and flies over the adjacent zone corn where they unload on it 30 yards up. We figured for sure they got it, see them at the station after and ask...no man, only time we shot and it just flew back into the refuge like nothing hit it. I hate geese. Not really. But whatever. 

There's a few more misses. I'm down to like 9 shells, not that I've shot that much. But every time I shoot it drops the shells from the tube into the water. And it's too cold to reach in and find them. It's the cartridge stop. I know it as I've already bent it in a bit end of last year to fix the same issue. My wife bought me this shotgun years ago for Christmas when we didn't have a lot. I've ran a ton of shells through it. Recoil from hotter rounds causes it to drop the shells from the tube. I've got others, but I love this gun. I've been eyeing newer semi-auto's the past couple years. FF has a SWEET 935 pro-waterfowler. I bought a used 930 that needs to be put back together (long story). And a used SA-20. But am too cheap to go buy a new gun. Or a new anything most of the time. When her and I were younger money was TIGHT. Now we've gotten to the point that we can enjoy life a bit we still live like we've got nothing. 

We come out for the afternoon draw talk to the other guys that passed, time for the draw. We are #5 out of 17. The first three picks I kinda get, but not really. Pick 4 is solid and where we wanted to be. And proceed to get people picking zones around us. Time for some lunch and some dry socks at Northwoods. Try to call the wife but the phone isn't working right. Use the old text message instead. She knows I've been doing more missing than usual and it's grating on me. She also knows my baby has been acting up and I'm resisting the urge to buy a new one.










I almost head straight to Franks. I'm blaming the poor shooting on a gun that drops shells (which I should have fixed properly in the off-season). In reality...I've developed a flinch. It's recoil based...doesn't normally happen but I've got a bit of a shoulder issue this year. Cortisone shots are great.

We opted for a zone that should have water open + had guys in it in the morning so a bit less ice breaking. I still think in the right conditions it could be money, but last night...not so much. I call no shot early hoping to get a mallard in the spread to reduce the risk of losing it or having to work hard to fetch it. FF could have crushed it easy. We have a few other birds fly over but never give us a look. Could have pass shot, but I'm not a fan in these conditions. The end. 

We learned truckloads about the zones from the AM and PM. Thank you to the forum members that sent PM's with recommendations. Talked about the what's and the why's. Our morning call was solid. PM was a mistake but you live you learn. Got to see what fields and zones were worked. The odds that a freeze hits and I can drive down and hunt it are slim but you never know. I really wanted to hit this opening weekend of rifle season, but suspect that with the cold spell coming in, she's going to be all over.

Keep the NQP updates coming here for those of us that can't get out there.

Probably shooting a 20 if I make it out again this year. Love to run the SA-20 but for some reason never thought to open it up...she's missing the duck plug. Might try to figure out how to make a pencil work (ordered a plug this morning). If not...I'll put the stock extender on the kids super bantam. Or grab a .410 from the folks house as I've got a box of bismuth to burn through.

tldr

BRX and FF break a ton of ice. BRX has a flinch. The end.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

If you make it to Muskegon I've got a 7# 3.5" Browning pump that you can borrow but it will make you do a filling inventory after the hunt. But I shoot it so well...


----------



## BumpRacerX

Far Beyond Driven said:


> If you make it to Muskegon I've got a 7# 3.5" Browning pump that you can borrow but it will make you do a filling inventory after the hunt. But I shoot it so well...


Ha! I plan on hitting MWW up someday. But will not be shooting your BPS with 3.5" when I do. FF shots 3.5" from time to time. I think he's insane but the gas semi-auto swallows them up. I like what's left of my shoulder and intend to keep it.

Parts are ordered for the Mossberg 535. Getting ready to head out with the kids for a couple hours to see if I can kill ducks with a *gasp* 20 gauge shortly. 

Just when I think I'm ready to be done for the year. Dad, it's 35 degrees out, can we try to get a duck or two?

I guess.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

I kill a pile of birds with the 20. And the stock is short and it barks worse than that Browning. It will teach you right now to get and keep your cheek down on the stock.


----------



## BumpRacerX

Which 20 do you have. I think I'm going to use the sa-20 for a bit just to change it up. What shells are you running? 

We had to bail out early as it dawned on us that my son had basketball at four. No ducks for us tonight.


----------



## Fishfighter

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Puffy headed pimp ducks. My daughter's name for drake hoodies.
> 
> That bird under the ice didn't get far. Take a look see where it went and you'll probably find it.





BumpRacerX said:


> NQP 11/09/19 Trip Report
> FF and I decide we're going for it. Even if it's cold. I've did my homeworker and put together a plan that in theory should work for ice. I load the car the night before, as well as putting together a compilation of data on this and that. As I'm driving South, I pass the spot where I send FF the "I'm XX away" message. And that's when it hits me. I've forgotten my nice new jacket at home. Fail.
> 
> Rather than ditch or miss the morning hunt...I decide to pull my mid layer out and put it on over my flannel. It's camo with a darker pattern than I'd like for this, but knowing FF he probably won't even be in camo. Sit low, be still, shoot birds.
> 
> We're the first party there. The guys working the desk drop some intel, and it completely sails over our heads. 6 parties, we're #5. Clearly we're passing, but I'd rather have #1 and get first pick as no one burns a draw when there's only 6 parties right? Wrong. 3 or 4 of the other crews pick. Somehow, we still end up with the best two zones on our hit list. I ask FF which one he wants, and he gives me the number. The other party that passed gets the zone they want as well, pretty cool couple of guys.
> 
> We start our imperial death march through the ice. This is going to be some work. But it's worth it. By the time we hit our zone and get setup, it's legal shooting. What should have taken us 15 minutes takes about an hour. But we get there, safe and dry(ish). Not very long in, we have two birds swimming to the left. I sneak, line them up at 50 yards and miss the freaking swat. Rack a shell, gun issues, rack again and shoot simultaneously with FF as they flushed right back into our pocket. Pimp daddy hoodie folds in the spread. I'm claiming half that bird as it was the back two of the pair and he's supposed to shoot the front bird. He's claiming it all. Whatever. A half a bird gets me to 30 for the year. His second shot folds the other bird and it crashes in the corn. He breaks up all the ice between us and the end of our strip and can't find the bird. Frustrating.
> 
> We settle back in and have a good old fashioned miss fest, with a fair amount of it self inflicted on myself. There's a crippled duck that lands in our spread super wonky. FF spots 5 birds working in and lets it sit. I hit it and then proceed to chase it down the strip all the way to the motor ditch. I can't swat again as my shotgun keeps dropping shells out of the tube, and by the time I think to just slide one in direct the bird is at 70 yards. I try a few swats anyhow. It gets under the ice at the end of the row somewhere. I'm trying to work my around it to find it, step wrong and slide into the motor channel. Just fyi, it's deep.
> 
> Another hoodie lands at the end of the strip and wanders in. We miss. Again. Waterswats are hard apparently.
> 
> A three pack of Mallards fly through while I'm eating my iced honey bun. FF hammers one, it falls on a solid sheet of ice and goes sliding away like it's on skates before coming to a halt. Have fun retrieving that one bro. It's a struggle but he gets to it.
> 
> A goose comes out to play. At 25 yards it's locked up committed. FF calls the shot and we each squeeze off a shell. I'm right wing and he's low but on the body. Rack quick, drop the two shells out of the tube directly into the water. FF has a failure to feed. The bird slowly turns taunting us and flies over the adjacent zone corn where they unload on it 30 yards up. We figured for sure they got it, see them at the station after and ask...no man, only time we shot and it just flew back into the refuge like nothing hit it. I hate geese. Not really. But whatever.
> 
> There's a few more misses. I'm down to like 9 shells, not that I've shot that much. But every time I shoot it drops the shells from the tube into the water. And it's too cold to reach in and find them. It's the cartridge stop. I know it as I've already bent it in a bit end of last year to fix the same issue. My wife bought me this shotgun years ago for Christmas when we didn't have a lot. I've ran a ton of shells through it. Recoil from hotter rounds causes it to drop the shells from the tube. I've got others, but I love this gun. I've been eyeing newer semi-auto's the past couple years. FF has a SWEET 935 pro-waterfowler. I bought a used 930 that needs to be put back together (long story). And a used SA-20. But am too cheap to go buy a new gun. Or a new anything most of the time. When her and I were younger money was TIGHT. Now we've gotten to the point that we can enjoy life a bit we still live like we've got nothing.
> 
> We come out for the afternoon draw talk to the other guys that passed, time for the draw. We are #5 out of 17. The first three picks I kinda get, but not really. Pick 4 is solid and where we wanted to be. And proceed to get people picking zones around us. Time for some lunch and some dry socks at Northwoods. Try to call the wife but the phone isn't working right. Use the old text message instead. She knows I've been doing more missing than usual and it's grating on me. She also knows my baby has been acting up and I'm resisting the urge to buy a new one.
> 
> View attachment 454505
> 
> 
> I almost head straight to Franks. I'm blaming the poor shooting on a gun that drops shells (which I should have fixed properly in the off-season). In reality...I've developed a flinch. It's recoil based...doesn't normally happen but I've got a bit of a shoulder issue this year. Cortisone shots are great.
> 
> We opted for a zone that should have water open + had guys in it in the morning so a bit less ice breaking. I still think in the right conditions it could be money, but last night...not so much. I call no shot early hoping to get a mallard in the spread to reduce the risk of losing it or having to work hard to fetch it. FF could have crushed it easy. We have a few other birds fly over but never give us a look. Could have pass shot, but I'm not a fan in these conditions. The end.
> 
> We learned truckloads about the zones from the AM and PM. Thank you to the forum members that sent PM's with recommendations. Talked about the what's and the why's. Our morning call was solid. PM was a mistake but you live you learn. Got to see what fields and zones were worked. The odds that a freeze hits and I can drive down and hunt it are slim but you never know. I really wanted to hit this opening weekend of rifle season, but suspect that with the cold spell coming in, she's going to be all over.
> 
> Keep the NQP updates coming here for those of us that can't get out there.
> 
> Probably shooting a 20 if I make it out again this year. Love to run the SA-20 but for some reason never thought to open it up...she's missing the duck plug. Might try to figure out how to make a pencil work (ordered a plug this morning). If not...I'll put the stock extender on the kids super bantam. Or grab a .410 from the folks house as I've got a box of bismuth to burn through.
> 
> tldr
> 
> BRX and FF break a ton of ice. BRX has a flinch. The end.





BumpRacerX said:


> Ha! I plan on hitting MWW up someday. But will not be shooting your BPS with 3.5" when I do. FF shots 3.5" from time to time. I think he's insane but the gas semi-auto swallows them up. I like what's left of my shoulder and intend to keep it.
> 
> Parts are ordered for the Mossberg 535. Getting ready to head out with the kids for a couple hours to see if I can kill ducks with a *gasp* 20 gauge shortly.
> 
> Just when I think I'm ready to be done for the year. Dad, it's 35 degrees out, can we try to get a duck or two?
> 
> I guess.


 puffy headed pimp ducks is a great name. I busted all the ice in the corn where it crashed in and couldn't find it. Also yes in claiming the whole bird I was getting the gun up and on the swing slow yesterday both birds dropped were last in formation not first where I like to shoot. On the mallards I didn't see them untill they were right in line with me and ten yards back shot her about five yards in front of me and she slid on ice untill getting her head stuck on a corn stalk at least 60 yards away. The goose should have been dead let it cup up and it got hit by 2s and 3s at 25 yards it happens. The evening was slow other than the no shot on the mallard I don't think my brother saw me standing up and getting my lead with bird 30 yards directly over my head about to hit the safety and shoot. Been hitting those high but close shot consistently all season and felt confident but no call on a shot is a no call and I understand the call. Overall BRX is right lots of breaking ice although the heavier one had to walk in the water more than the other. Also sliced the waders open on the way in on the evening hunt apparently near the top of my left leg I was cold but didn't realize how much water came in untill I got out of the water and felt that my whole left leg was filled with water with some getting into the right leg as well. Overall great trip. Me and BRX will get out again this year I'm 4 away from my target goal for the year.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven

Invite for MWW still stands.

I shoot a Mossberg 500 with a factory steel full extended tube and one ounce Federal 2's.

Hunt the bingos, bring a bag with a complete change of clothes. Daughter and I leave Shiawassee once, I'm soaked, and grab dinner at Subway. I go into the bathroom and change and come out and am placing my order when a guy offers to buy it for me. I'm not broke or cold and homeless, although I looked that way. Daughter had a dance back in Holland and comes out of the bathroom all decked out in a formal dress. Then the guy looked at me and we all started laughing.


----------



## Fishfighter

If anyone wants to team up at NQP tomorrow for the vetrens preference draw let me know only available to hunt am.


----------



## BumpRacerX

What's the minimum gear loadout needed for MWW? I've resisted buying a layout blind and field gear, but it's getting tempting. Might depend on if I break down and buy a small boat this week or not. The wife reminded me that she'd still like a dinghy for the sailboat. So...I'm trying to spin this as "hey babe, bought an outboard to go on your dinghy and it came with a little boat that I can use for duck hunting".

She's not buying it and just sent me a link to a dinghy with an outboard on it 15 miles away.


----------

